# Al poner capacitor a un tweeter no marca impedancia en el ohmetro?



## omar18 (Dic 9, 2013)

al poner un capacitor a un tweter porque no marca inpedancia en el ohmetro se elimina la impedancia o que pasa sigue teniendo la misma impedancia? ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2013)

Un Condensador presenta resistencia infinita cuando es cargado por el ohmetro. Ésto en DC.

Pero, en AC (Como la música) sigue teniendo impedancia, solo que en diferentes frecuencias y a diferentes valores de resistencia.

Lecturas recomendadas: http://bit.ly/1gRsGml, http://bit.ly/1gRsKCD ...


----------



## chclau (Dic 9, 2013)

El ohmetro no mide impedancia, el ohmetro mide resistencia


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 10, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> El ohmetro no mide impedancia, el ohmetro mide resistencia


Bien dicho, la impedancia viene de la suma de dos valores, la resistencia y la reactancia, en este caso tu bobina del tweter es la resistencia y la reactancia el capacitor, pero la reactancia tambien depende de la frecuencia y para un capacitor ideal a f=0Hz es infinita, como el ohmetro envia una corriente continua f=0Hz así que no se puede medir (si aparece un valor elevado es la fuga del capacitor real la que lo provoca)


----------

